

First month sales of USD5k, how do we keep growing? - faisalkhalid80

My wife and I recently launched a home decor website where we sell unique, hand crafted home design products, such as tables, rugs, throws, ceramics and so on, sourced from traditional craft makers in Morocco, Kashmir and more.<p>We have 11 customers in our first month, sales of over USD5k, and 30% of customers came back to make second purchases. In short: those who saw our products really liked us; those who bought them liked them even more and came back for seconds. We have some good insights into why people like us as well -- 1) our taste (vibrant colours; useful stuff; high quality materials; fits with modern decor); 2) our trust factor (we check everything ourselves, get them from source, and founders are highly credible - IVY league, etc., and 3) stories- our products each have unique stories, invoking a strong emotional reaction.<p>The way we got these 11 customers is an exhibition we threw at our place, and some random&#x2F;chance meetings with customers at friends&#x27; parties.<p>The problem&#x2F;challenge -- how do we keep growing?? we know what is special about us - our products and us (people like dealing with us and trust us) - the challenge is not enough people are seeing our products. how do we change that?? Feedback would be greatly appreciated.<p>PS we live in  London and our website is: www.relovedapp.co.uk
======
susonnahg
Definitely look into expanding your online visibility. SEO, social media, get
on Pinterest! Pinterest will be crucial for your business. Your products are
beautiful, and I think there's major potential here.

------
blakerson
Congrats! You need reach and retention - that is, new customers and keeping
repeat ones coming back.

For reach, I like susonnahg's suggestions. Typically these are low-converting
channels so try to maximize the number of eyeballs.

For retention, email email email EMAIL. Start newsletters with highlighted
products as soon as you can.

------
natdempk
This isn't growth related really, but one thing that is a "minor" detail that
you could fix is linking your domain to Shopify so that your customers stay on
www.relovedapp.co.uk instead of being redirected to relovedapp.myshopify.com.

------
sireat
To use startup speak, is your approach to marketing scalable?

Seems to work great, but can you figure out a way to obtain customers without
personal involvement, that is delegate the responsibilities?

------
notastartup
look into adwords, SEO, content based marketing, drip emails

